# Cass Creek Predator Call



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.casscreek.com/prod_predator.html

I just picked one up from Gander last night. For $25 I thought I'd give it a try. It doesn't have a very large selection of calls but will be a good starter. Of the low end handhelds, this one seemed the loudest. Quite clear too. 
Scared the hell out of the neighbors kids this morning with it. -7'F and her car wouldn't start. Came over to jump the car and woke up the kids with a howl and pup yips before school. Works better than their alarm clock. Faster too! I hope the coyotes run in like that!

Even though most of you guys disagree with using a 17HMR on yotes I'll be giving it a try. 20gr XTPs not the ballistic tips. Hopefully I'll be posting kill pix soon!
Adam :sniper:


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't you have a bigger rifle or is it that you just don't like coyotes and want to cause them as much misery as you can before they die???


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

They are tough animals I have seen some crazy things even with a 243 being used.


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I am a firm believer in bullet placement over bullet size. A bullet that reaches the heart of any animal and causes tissue damage will kill that animal! This has been instilled into me by my father since I could cock a Daisy BB gun. I've been watching any video of 17 yote hunts I can find. YouTube, and forums. Well placed shots bring a coyote down to the ground as well as any other round. I'm not big on head shots as deflections happen and missing the brain/spinal cord means an injured animal. Same goes for neck shots. These may work for other hunters. I prefer to put one through the boiler room.
Adam :sniper:


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Not to mention pelt damage and my next rifle step up is a 270Win.
Adam :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Remember once you take the fur and hide off of a coyote you have a VERY small window in which the vitals are located. If you are shooting at that from 200 yards you want to minimize error as much as possible.


----------



## JEFF BROWN (Nov 24, 2007)

hey fallguy at 200 yds will a 17 go past the hide more than a inch or 2?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What's coyotes in NoDak weigh it at? 25...30 pounds?

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## huntnfish08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Tomorrow I think I'm going to shoot at some deer carcasses to check penetration at various ranges. Maybe stuff a head/neck into a chest cavity so the bullet has to go through ribs then the neck. I'm sure a deer rib is plenty tough enough to test for a yote. Only problem is the carcasses are frozen. Maybe I'll thaw one for a few hours first. How does this sound for a penetration test? Any input to make it a better test would be helpful in putting together some real data. Let me know.

Adam :sniper:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

huntnfish, don't go to the bother of deer carcasses, frozen, thawed, or otherwise. Save yourself the effort, go to a few posts about .22 and .17 rimfires, read what knowledgeable coyote hunters have to say. Then take them at their word.

Those who talk about using rimfires and going with 'disciplined' distances, 'head' shots, 'neck' shots, '75-yard-or-less' shots are either unfamiliar with coyotes or unfamiliar with coyote hunting.

Those with any amount of experience in the field know that while rimfires can kill coyotes, their effectiveness comes nowhere near close to the effectiveness of a .22 centerfire like a .223 or a .22-250.

Why do we keep discussing this, over and over and over again? I ask myself 'What will it take to make those who advocate using rimfires understand that these calibers just aren't big enough?'

Well, reading posts from experienced hunters certainly hasn't done the trick. Maybe, just maybe, once rimfire proponents get out there and actually hunt coyotes, shoot at them, and maybe manage to hit the odd one (instead of just reading and regurgitating what other inexperienced hunters say) they will understand what the Bukers and the Fallguys and the Saskcoyotes have always been saying: "Rimfires are not the weapon to use on coyotes".

I don't expect this post -- nor the posts of others with coyote-hunting experience will make one bit of difference. There are those who will argue in favor of the rimfiresno matter what evidence to the contrary is presented to them. In the meantime, good luck and shoot straight (but just don't shoot with a rimfire if you're coyote hunting LOL). Saskcoyote


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

saskcoyote said:


> huntnfish, don't go to the bother of deer carcasses, frozen, thawed, or otherwise. Save yourself the effort, go to a few posts about .22 and .17 rimfires, read what knowledgeable coyote hunters have to say. Then take them at their word.
> 
> Those who talk about using rimfires and going with 'disciplined' distances, 'head' shots, 'neck' shots, '75-yard-or-less' shots are either unfamiliar with coyotes or unfamiliar with coyote hunting.
> 
> ...


Nice post SaskCoyote.
:beer: 
Dan


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

As always, nicely worded Saskcoyote!


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

17 hmr delivers about 130 foot pounds of energy at 100 yards.
.223 rem with 55 grain delivers about a 1000 foot pounds at 100 yards.
.243 win with 100 grain delivers about 1640 foot pounds at 100 yards.

I rolled a 37 pound male at about 75 yards with a 100 grain .243 bullet. I walked up to get him and he stood up and started walking towards me. I shot him again and I still had to step on his neck to kill him. They can be very tough sometimes.

I have shot a few with a .22 mag at night at very close range using the 50 grain Federal load but I wouldn't waste my time with a .17 hmr


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I cannot resist throwing in another 2 cents on this subject so here goes.

Clean, humane .17hrm kills on coyotes are alot like lottery winners. Highly publicized(youtube) and RARE! People seem to think that because they seen it done once that it is a chip shot to kill a coyote with a .17hmr.
Keep in mind for every lottery winner, there are millions of tickets sold to losers whom we never hear a word from and for every clean .17hrm kill there are many wounded coyotes left to die. The first coyote I ever shot I hit right in the "boiler room" with a 60 gr sierra varminter from my .243 moving at 3800 fps at about 125 yds and he still ran almost 200 yard before he piled up. When I got up to him he looked like he ate a hand grenade and It went off right behind the front shoulder. He was a mess and still went that far!  Also keep in mind pelt damage does not matter if you cant find him anyway.

I dont wish to offend but I would just like to put this out there. Please, for those that maybe dont have a world of experience, coming here to ask questions and then blowing off the answer because you dont agree with it is not a good idea. There are some VERY accomplished coyote hunters on this site(I do not include myself among them) willing to share their wisdom so dont ask them for their insight just to disregard it. Its probably insulting to them.

Otherwise,

Best of luck to you and we look forward to the coyote pics with the .270 holes in them :beer:

jaybic


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

.270 is not as bad as you think. If you use a contolled expansion bullet you can end up with some decent hides. I shot a few with the "rem. 100 grain varmint load" that were not salvagable but my friend has shot a few deer hunting that haven't been too bad (130 grain nosler solid base). We have also sold a four or five that were taken by a 30-06 with 165 grain bearclaws.

.270 is much better than the .17 hmr. I would rather get 10 bucks for a dead coyote than watch it run away knowing it will die later.


----------

